
Scientists can now manipulate brain cells using smartphone - Osiris30
https://neurosciencenews.com/smart-phone-neuron-manipulation-14649/
======
gentran
Neurological biotech always grabs my attention. From what I put together from
reading this article, a over simplified summary is that they managed to put a
device into a mouse's brain that can reciprocate cartridges of a drug, which
is then remotely administored. When it comes to this field this is the kind of
thing I see in the near future panning out. I know there is a lot of
advancement in the 'brain to computer interface' area of biotech, the sort of
technology a Black Mirror episode may be based on, but in my incredibly
ignorant opinion this is the sort of technology that'll come to fruition in
the near future for this field. Rereading this post, maybe the two are
incredibly unrelated, but I'll stand by my statement that this path is much
more feasible than other recent news about the field. I'm interested to hear
others thoughts

